# Taylors quest to shed the pounds!! with help from Alex Azarian



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I've decided to hire nutritionist Alex Azarian to help me lose weight. I will be working with Alex over the next 6months to lose as much weight as possible. I'm currently 25, 6-4 and 113kg. Ive lost a lot of weight on my own used to weight 166kg last year at this time.

I'm going to use this journal to keep a track of my progress with pics along the way to show my transformation. I'll try and get a few starting pics up as soon as although i must warn you they aren't pretty.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck mate, and kudos for taking the first step


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys cant wait to get started seeing how Alex changed things Ive had the same diet for 12 month now and although its lost me over 50kg its starting to become stale and showing very little progress.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Yesterday was my first day and it wasnt too bad, first of many i know but its a good start. Chest and abs in the gym followed by 40 mins cardio on the cross trainer. Im just going to take one day at a time and make sure i dont cheat for that day.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Day 2 done and went quite well had a good workout in the gym bis and tris again follwed by my cardio. Quite enjoying my workout and diet at the minute I know its early days but Ill keep plodding on! Ill try and upload some pics tonight although I must say there far from pretty but thats why Im doing this to make the change.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Day 3 done legs in the gym followed by 40 mins cardio could barely walk really felt it today but enjoyed it still. Anyway pics as promised not for the faint hearted i warn you, hope the pics work first time ive done this


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Into day 5 and still going well weighed in yesterday morning and Ive lost 2kg since Sat. Diet still nailed but Ive got killer DOMS in my calves from Tuesday I can barely walk although it is getting a little bit better now thankfully.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Well 8 days down and Ive nailed it so far. I havent ate 1gram outside my diet and the results have paid off 4kg down this week so nearly 9lb. Im chuffed probably about 2 maybe 3 stone to lose.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

53kg?! Holy crap, that's amazing! Well done mate. I thought I was doing well losing 32.5 since the start of last year. Well done!

Good luck with this new phase - what are your aspirations for it?

Another member on here - hilly - used Alex for his last contest prep...


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

defdaz said:


> 53kg?! Holy crap, that's amazing! Well done mate. I thought I was doing well losing 32.5 since the start of last year. Well done!
> 
> Good luck with this new phase - what are your aspirations for it?
> 
> Another member on here - hilly - used Alex for his last contest prep...


Thanks mate its been hard work along the way but well worth it thats for sure.

Im hoping to get under 15% bf with Alex then once i get there look at doing a bulk to egt some muscle on my bones. Im not looking to compete Im doing this for vanity reasons just want to look good with or without a t shirt!

Yea i dropped Hilly a few PM's before I signed up with Alex hes done some amazing transformations, I hope im his next one!

Well done on your weight loss mate whats your story?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

couple of new pics hope these work I can see a small difference.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

14 days down now and in total lost 6.5 kg which brings me to 106.5kg Ive never in my adult life been this weight i left school at 17 at 18 stone! Im getting so close to 100kg which was a major target for me at the begining of this road. Im also very close to my 10 stone lost sticker cant wait 8lb to go and Ill have lsot 10 stone, cant really believe it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Im a.big.fan of.alexs keep it up!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

MXD said:


> Im a.big.fan of.alexs keep it up!


I intend to mate this is just the start! Have you worked with Alex?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your achievements so far, you've come a long way and should be very proud. Good luck with achieving your future goals, you've clearly got the drive and determination required so i'm sure you'll get to where you want to be.

All the best man :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

T.F. said:


> Congratulations on your achievements so far, you've come a long way and should be very proud. Good luck with achieving your future goals, you've clearly got the drive and determination required so i'm sure you'll get to where you want to be.
> 
> All the best man :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot mate Im am proud of my achievements so far but i also reconise Ive done nothing yet and the hard works starts now to get into the shape I want!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

No real update to be honest still plodding away no cheats for 19 days now! I'm looking forward to my weigh in on Saturday hoping to have lost a minimum of 1.5kg which is my target per week! Had a killer back session tonight my hands are burning like mad and the challises are getting bigger but that's no bother. Cardio was also a struggle but managed to finish got my rest day tomorrow and I'm picking up my new motor so happy days!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Wel 4weeks in to my diet and training with Alex and thinssg aregoing well heres a few pics from before I started and new ones taken yesterday.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Got some bad news last night though went to the doctors and unfortunately I'm going to need a tummy tuck to remove the lose skin around my belly. I'm just waiting to see if it can be done on the NHS now.

Has anyone had one or know anything about it?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

5 weeks in to my new diet and training and Ive lost 10.5kg or 23lb in old money. Im absolutley chuffed the weight is flying off. I set myself a target of 90kg by the end of October which should be more than achieveable.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

6 weeks down and Ive lost just over 12kg which is staggering Im chuffed with that. I think another 12 which would make me 89kg would be ideal I hope i can get to that target in 10 weeks! Ill get some new pica posted up on Wednesday!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

A couple of new pics Im now hovering just over 100kg


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

My latest pics just over 8 weeks in now and 98kg so the weight loss is slowing down which is to be expected but Im still happy with the changes!


----------

